# Heat box plans



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

I have seen them as simple as the box lined with multiple light bulbs to get the internal temperature to the required level....


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, I had no plans and mine turned out pretty nice. I just got a sheet of 5/8" plywood, ripped four 6'x1' sections, and used little blocks of 2x4 to get it attached. The ends were just 1' squares attached to the little blocks. The door is attached on the side with three light bulb fixtures. Lined it initially with tin foil, but taht all got ripped off. Now I have to take it and reline it with one of those little foily emergency blankets. You don't need to line it, but our shop is poorly insulated and it really helps.


----------



## maximum (Jul 11, 2005)

This is what i have in mind.
Plywood box lined with foam insulation, of the foam is reflective tape.
incandescent bulbs as my heat source wired together with a thermostat to regulate the temprature.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's what I plan on making soon:
http://poorfolkbows.com/hotbox.htm


----------



## CONick64 (Mar 5, 2010)

I didn't use aluminum foil, it seemed like too much of a fire hazard. I did not want to use a conductor as a means of keeping the heat in. I made the box, probably the same as many (spin-off of a Bingham design) and then lined the box with refractory material. Its good til 2000 degrees or so. The peace of mind was well worth the cost.


----------



## Tradhistorian (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey guys don't want to hijack the thread but new to hunting/Archery/Bow building and may be a stupid question but what's a hotbox for?


----------



## chrsbrbnk (Nov 25, 2009)

*heat box material*

Alot of fellows are using that 1/4 ceramic tile backer board. its good to several hundred deg. basicly fire proof does not conduct electricity makes good powder coat ovens ect.


----------



## bearauto11 (Apr 7, 2010)

Tradhistorian said:


> Hey guys don't want to hijack the thread but new to hunting/Archery/Bow building and may be a stupid question but what's a hotbox for?


Heating a bow that is being glued up so the epoxy will cure.


----------



## maximum (Jul 11, 2005)

chrsbrbnk said:


> Alot of fellows are using that 1/4 ceramic tile backer board. its good to several hundred deg. basicly fire proof does not conduct electricity makes good powder coat ovens ect.


Never thought about backer board....that would work. Then just line it with reflective tape. Good Idea.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

bearauto11 said:


> Heating a bow that is being glued up so the epoxy will cure.


... and to cure staves for selfbows.

As for the foil being a fire hazard, do you mean in terms of the wiring, or heat?


----------



## AKmud (Nov 2, 2008)

Check this one out....a hot box build along


----------



## CONick64 (Mar 5, 2010)

I mean in terms of the wiring, I don't think it gets hot enough for the heat to be an issue


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

CONick64 said:


> I mean in terms of the wiring, I don't think it gets hot enough for the heat to be an issue


Ahhh. We used safety boxes (or whtever they call 'em- I'm not electically savy) and a surge protector. First time I did a wiring project with my father it was a light box for drawing, we set it up carefully and when we tested it it tripped the breaker so since then we've only used the most rugged wiring set up we can:lol:


----------



## lovebumper_2020 (Jul 27, 2010)

heating vent in the winter ,, inclosed to some degree with the wood inside the closure, i can partially shut the vent trap-door to get the wood iondirectly heated


----------

